# Mudguards or not and wot?



## Crackle (19 Nov 2013)

I don't have mudguards on the new bike but did on the old and after two rides I'm thinking I'd quite like them again, especially on a wet muddy ride like today but let's face it, they look naff. I'm not proud though and would rather have glasses I can see through and a dry bottom and not be covered head to foot in mud.

So crud catchers are the obvious ones or a Topeak rear, all a bit look at me though or what about something minimalist like the muckynutz stuff. Does it work though?

Thoughts people.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Nov 2013)

Crackle said:


> I don't have mudguards on the new bike but did on the old and after two rides I'm thinking I'd quite like them again, especially on a wet muddy ride like today but let's face it, they look naff. I'm not proud though and would rather have glasses I can see through and a dry bottom and not be covered head to foot in mud.
> 
> So crud catchers are the obvious ones or a Topeak rear, all a bit look at me though or what about something minimalist like the muckynutz stuff. Does it work though?
> 
> Thoughts people.


I fitted the cycraguard ones. Think Tredz were the cheapest at the time. Seem to do a decent job.


----------



## MikeW-71 (20 Nov 2013)

I put on some Crud guards in black. Not as obvious as white ones, and they do keep most of the mud spray off.


----------



## Biker Joe (20 Nov 2013)

I'd go for crud guards.
Does it really matter what it looks like? Surely personal comfort has priority.


----------



## Crackle (20 Nov 2013)

There aren't many choices are there. I'm wondering if the mucky nutz stuff would survive on top of the car?

Do looks matter: I'm not going to dignify that with an answer Joe.


----------



## User6179 (20 Nov 2013)

I got some cheap ones from Argos years ago and they seem to be unbreakable , were about £7 but cant remember the make .


----------



## Biker Joe (20 Nov 2013)

Crackle said:


> There aren't many choices are there. I'm wondering if the mucky nutz stuff would survive on top of the car?
> 
> Do looks matter: I'm not going to dignify that with an answer Joe.


Fair enough!


----------



## lukesdad (20 Nov 2013)

If you don't like getting dirty , ride your turbo in front of the telly !


----------



## MikeW-71 (20 Nov 2013)

Feet and legs still get plenty dirty


----------



## VamP (20 Nov 2013)

I'd rather cut my nuts off with a blunt rock...


----------



## Dan B (20 Nov 2013)

Observation while commuting in the recent bad weather is that there's two types of mudguard: SKS and any other make, and only the first type work.


----------



## Dan B (20 Nov 2013)

(raceblades still count as SKS, btw)


----------



## Crackle (20 Nov 2013)

lukesdad said:


> If you don't like getting dirty , ride your turbo in front of the telly !





VamP said:


> I'd rather cut my nuts off with a blunt rock...



I'll take them both as Not's then


----------



## totallyfixed (20 Nov 2013)

A definite yes, 2 reasons, first it takes us only 5 minutes to get the bikes looking good again [helps even more on fixed] and secondly the mudguards would appear to make us a target for macho roadies. I know it's a bit sad but I enjoy watching them getting chicked 2 minutes later by a very slight figure on a pink fixed bike, I am currently practicing keeping a straight face when I say hello.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Nov 2013)

Though I think we are talking about mountain bike mudguards here, aren't we?

I have a Crud Catcher on the front of my MTB to try and avoid those cow pat in the mouth moments, and a Crud Raceguard on the back to avoid cow pat (or anything else) stripes up my spine.

(And Crud Roadracers on my Basso road bike.)


----------



## totallyfixed (20 Nov 2013)




----------



## Crackle (21 Nov 2013)

Yes, mtn bike


----------



## lukesdad (21 Nov 2013)

Take a nice picture of it crax then you can put it on the wall, next to the one of you on your shopper, you know the one with the basket and flowers on lol


----------



## Crackle (21 Nov 2013)

lukesdad said:


> Take a nice picture of it crax then you can put it on the wall, next to the one of you on your shopper, you know the one with the basket and flowers on lol


 Four coughs, are my normal reaction to your posts....

May try the ones I linked to. Definitely don't like the shape of the crud guards and the ones that attach to the seatposts need to be higher up for when you drop it.


----------



## Cubist (21 Nov 2013)

But how will you face the real MTBers without the "Brown Stripe Of Gnarr" on your shorts? 

Or the taste of cowshit on your lips? 

Marshguard front, possibly, but even that is pushing rad.


----------



## jowwy (21 Nov 2013)

i got some topeak 29er guards on mine - only use it for commuting - i see mountain biking in a similar way to how i see rugby, legalised thuggery to the landscape


----------



## Crackle (21 Nov 2013)

Cubist said:


> But how will you face the real MTBers without the "Brown Stripe Of Gnarr" on your shorts?
> 
> Or the taste of cows*** on your lips?
> 
> Marshguard front, possibly, but even that is pushing rad.



You sir, are mistaking me for someone who gives a damn  (about my appearance)

Besides, they're no worse than the sight of middle aged men in Baggies  (especially with tights underneath)


----------



## lukesdad (21 Nov 2013)

Can't mean me I'm an old (geet) man.


----------



## surfdude (23 Nov 2013)

my cold wet , dirty ar*e says put some guards on now  .


----------



## Crackle (1 Dec 2013)

I put my old flinger on the front which looks OK, haven't decided on the back, might try a seat one but it wasn't so wet today.


----------

